# Discus pics



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Thought I would post some recent shots of the Discus family!


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful discus


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the blue diamond


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow great colour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

